

Ask HN: Did you see increase in site usage when making websites mobile friendly? - xyby


======
xyby
I run a bunch of websites. Each has over 100,000 visitors per month. Most are
pretty old, look like complete trash and are a nightmare to use on small
screens.

Over the last months, from time to time I redesigned one of them. Make them
look good and work nicely on small screens.

Feedback from users has been great. I get "Wow, looks so much better!!" and
"Awesome redesign!!" messages sent to me all the time.

But surprisingly, the metrics I follow did not change a bit. Not even when I
only look at the analytics for mobile phones. Bounce rate, pages per visit,
time on site, events on the site - it all just stays flat. A site that had 6
pageviews per visitor before making it mobile friendly has 6 pageviews per
visitor after.

Strange, hu? How can a site where you have to awkwardly zoom in after each
click get the same pageviews per visit on a mobile phone as a site where
everything is layed out on the screen in a nice way?

How are your experiences with making sites mobile friendly?

~~~
bgoldste
what verticals are these sites in?

------
eonw
seems to increase traffic and interaction for me.

